# 10 year old Irish Girl : Youtube hit!! : Cracks Hamlys Top Christmas Toy Rubiks 360!



## rubiks360 (Jul 23, 2009)

10 year old Irish Girl : Cracks Hamlys Top Christmas Toy Rubiks 360!

LINK : www.iworld.ie

Hannah solves the Rubiks 360 and original Rubiks cube in under 3mins!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2009)

Fun.

My daughters will want to see this - they'll feel good that they're as fast as she is at the cube. 

And by the way, I'm not sure I would characterize 316 views as a "Youtube hit". Maybe it will be eventually, but not yet.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 23, 2009)

SLOW! J/K, but they make it like solving those puzzles in 3 minutes is a big deal. I don't have a 360, but I am sure that many people here do and could easily sub-2 this.

EDIT: Good music, though. This is my favorite song.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm not sure I would characterize 316 views as a "Youtube hit". Maybe it will be eventually, but not yet.


What about _"Hamlys Top Christmas Toy"_?

Way to ask for a 1 star rating.


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice high quality video and nice editing on it. Well done.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I don't have a 360, but I am sure that many people here do and could easily sub-2 this.



You are pretty ignorant then. I'm actually completely amazed at how she did the 360 in 2 minutes, as it takes me at least 10 to luckily get it. Obviously the cube solving was a little slow, but being able to solve the 360 that fast is pretty impressive to me.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you practice the 360 alot? As much as you practice bigcubes? I highly doubt it, and this girl probably spent much more time on it. They also probably had to multiple takes to get it under 3 minutes, because of how close she was to the time limit. Get me a 360 and I bet 100$ I could sub-2 this in 1 week.


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2009)

Considering they havn't been out that long, she can't have spent *that* much time on it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Do you practice the 360 alot? As much as you practice bigcubes? I highly doubt it, and this girl probably spent much more time on it. They also probably had to multiple takes to get it under 3 minutes, because of how close she was to the time limit. Get me a 360 and I bet 100$ I could sub-2 this in 1 week.



You've never touched a 360 have you? Until you do, don't speculate speeds that you will get. There aren't (that I know of) set solutions that you follow to solve it, and I doubt your ability to come up with a solution yourself. Go to toys 'r us and pick up a 360 and then give my $100 a week later.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Do you practice the 360 alot? As much as you practice bigcubes? I highly doubt it, and this girl probably spent much more time on it. They also probably had to multiple takes to get it under 3 minutes, because of how close she was to the time limit. Get me a 360 and I bet 100$ I could sub-2 this in 1 week.
> ...



I highly doubt that jcuber would give you the money...


----------



## Edam (Jul 24, 2009)

I have kind of a solution but i'm still working on how to get the balls in the right orbits - I have a rough idea though. Since I got one i've probably solved it 7 times, and I timed 4 solves. I got an 8 minute one, two 5 minutes and a 'pb' of 3:36.xx i think.. 
There's definitely a method to it. I'm pretty sure it can be done sub 1:00 with enough practise.
- and it's 'Hamleys'


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Do you practice the 360 alot? As much as you practice bigcubes? I highly doubt it, and this girl probably spent much more time on it. They also probably had to multiple takes to get it under 3 minutes, because of how close she was to the time limit. Get me a 360 and I bet 100$ I could sub-2 this in 1 week.



You're just being an ass. I played with a 360 at Fort Lee. Although I really didn't have it for long, I can tell you that there's more to it than you seem to think.


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I realy don't care about how many takes she took to make it sub-3 minutes. I think is a really good thing that a little girl is interested into speedcubing and wants to share her acomplishments with everybody.


----------



## V-te (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 360 and es there is a trick to it ( Which I will not reveal until asked to do so) and once you can get coordinated and your reflexes correct, It doesn't take that long to do it. I've only solved it 4 times, and I can tell you, This puzzle can be solved within 5 days in under 3 minutes.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 24, 2009)

my girlffriend and 4 friends of mine got a Rubik's 360 for a TV documentation (I had no time back then) already 2 and a half months ago. my girlfriend solved that thing sub 3 after around 10 solves. 2 of the others practised (not hard at all) around 2 weeks and both got sub 1. Both of them now average sub 1 with sub 40 PB, without much more practise.
I just tell that to say that much better times then 3 minutes are definetly possible and even easy with some practise.

NEVERTHELESS I find it good that such a little girl is amazed by such things and is willing to be focused enough to solve that.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2009)

I have just did some searching on youtube and I couldn't find a faster solve. I am pretty certain that much faster times are possible but I have never heard about it (edit: apparently SA has)

So basically I consider this the unofficial WR and half the people here are trashing her skills????

I don't really care if it took her several shoots. I know it took Erik more than 1 attempt to do 7.08 yet many people appreciated that speed anyway.

If anyone can solve it faster than she did (She did it in roughly 1:45) please post that video and be proud


----------



## V-te (Jul 24, 2009)

Here it is 





 Not me though


----------



## jcuber (Jul 24, 2009)

As soon as I get the 360, I will make a video showing the time (on my phone which can't be changed) and the unopened 360. IF in 1 week, I can't sub-1:40 the puzzle, I will admit defeat and send a check to Dan.


----------



## Escher (Jul 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> As soon as I get the 360, I will make a video showing the time (on my phone which can't be changed) and the unopened 360. IF in 1 week, I can't sub-1:40 the puzzle, I will admit defeat and send a check to Dan.



that's a little unfair. I'd send a cheque if I were you.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 24, 2009)

V-te said:


> Here it is




This kid lives in the Toronto area. He contacted me shortly after the Toronto Star article ran last week. He wanted to come out to my house to show me this in person. I suggested he come to C3 (tomorrow) and show everyone, but he could not make it. So he did the video up instead, as per my suggestion. 

The interesting thing is he is not a cuber. And I don't get how he can do it so fast. It is impressive. But i guess i said the same thing about solving the 3x3 in 30 seconds when i first saw it.

Everyone keeps asking me if i have solved the 360 yet. And i have to say no. But i don't try to, i don't have lots of time between a career and organizing all the canadianCUBING stuff. So when i do have the time to practice something, it is an event in which i can actually compete. But it gets old when everyone looks at me like i am an idiot for still not having solved it still.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

How do you even scramble a 360 anyway?
Is it as hard to scramble as it is to solve?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice editing.


----------

